# Saga Ruby Final World Cruise Delayed



## alaric (Feb 27, 2012)

Saga Ruby, the last British built Cruise Ship still in service, should have departed on her final world cruise in early January, but has been delayed, initially by a week, now extended to six weeks for repairs to main engine crankshaft and bearings. There is some information on the Captain's Blog, see <http://travel.saga.co.uk/holidays/ocean-cruises/saga-ruby/captains-blog.aspx>, but no real details.
Does anyone have chapter and verse on what the actual problem is?
Six weeks seems a long time if the remedial work involves the in situ regrind of a crankpin, but it is very fast track if a new crankshaft is being ordered, delivered and fitted.
What really happened, and what repairs are being done?
Alaric


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Information here, although a few weeks old http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...jIHoCQ&usg=AFQjCNEJhzHbZ-5RAtkeELTqGetDCGUtVA

The only other information I have aware of is that initially she was due to leave Southampton on 17th January instead of the 7th. Even then, they had decided to leave out the middle sector of her world cruise around Cape Horn, and the south Pacific including Easter Island and Pitcairn Island to New Zealand. Other parts I understand such as the beginning and end of her cruise would stay the same. Ports have been added such as Tristan da Cuhna, Purta Madrin in Brazil and Dakar in Senegal. However, all this could have changed due to further delay it seems.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

She is now to depart So'ton on 20 Feb on an abbreviated 64 days world cruise... basicallly touching the four continents in t N & S Atlantic. I understand some 40% of the passengers have cencelled so I would guess that anyone interested in sailing at this late date would get a good bargain. A pity that the ship is being plagued by mechaanical problems in her final year. 

I'm told it is a crankshaft problem but exactly what kind of problem I don't know. 

Stephen


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Saga Ruby leaves Southampton tonight at 2045 for her final world cruise, which has been reduced to 66 days. She is due back in Portsmouth as planned on 27th April 2013.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Saga Uber Alles!


----------

